# early 2000's simplicity 1390E 13hp 38" did I make a mistake?



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

After shopping around locally for the best bang for my dollar I started looking for decent condition used machines. I found this simplicity 1390e for $650 bucks. The machine looks incredibly clean. It does have an issue with reverse like it's only transmitting maybe 10% of the power. I assume this is probably a friction disc issue? What wear items should I look at having on hand for this thing? I do plan on upgrading the headlight to an LED in the near future but first I want to tackle this drive issue. It will try to catch some traction in the drive but just isn't enough to fully move the blower.

Also I believe the engine isn't original. It's a 1650 series 342cc which I don't know if they put in this blower. The engine just looks too new to now original although the whole thing does appear to have barely been used it's 20+ year life so far. It was super clean though like unbelievable clean no rust anywhere. Crazy for such an old unit. I ended up buying it regardless of the slipping drive system. Hopefully a new friction disc and tune up cures this. This thing reminds of my old 90s kubota push mowers I had a collecting addiction with a few years ago. 

I'd like to come up with some kind of roller dolly for the front end so that I can run this thing down to the end of my few hundred foot paved driveway to the mailbox to snow blow down there. Any ideas I thought of a furniture dolly but those wheels are too small and they will get hung up and caught on the rocks gravel.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

Pics from original thread


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

Just bought a new friction disk. Are there repair manuals on these? I have a parts and operators manual downloaded already. I assume I'll need to pull the tires, and the hexagonal axle tube that holds the friction disk to replace it? Are there any procedures on adjusting the friction disk linkage first before I replace this part to see if that cures the symptoms? Thanks


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you post the actual model number, the one that starts with 16xxxxxx?

I found a 1390 model that came with the 342cc engine from the factory: 1694593

Once you have the actual model number, you can download the owner's manual from simplicitymfg.com.

Once you have the owner's manual, you can adjust the traction drive tension to factory specs.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

My dealer had one of these a while back:

Simplicity Signature Pro 1738P

-342cc Briggs & Stratton Pro Snow Series OHV Engine

Electric Chute Rotation
Automatically adjusts power to the auger and impeller
Heated Hand Grips
38" Clearing Width
45ft Throwing Distance
Easy Turn System
Electric Starting System


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

treysoucie said:


> Just bought a new friction disk. Are there repair manuals on these? I have a parts and operators manual downloaded already. I assume I'll need to pull the tires, and the hexagonal axle tube that holds the friction disk to replace it? Are there any procedures on adjusting the friction disk linkage first before I replace this part to see if that cures the symptoms? Thanks


May I suggest, from bitter personal experience, that you hold off buying anything and follow db130's advice?
I've all sorts of new parts for various equipment because once I got eyeballs on it, my 'figgered' solution proved not to be the problem I was doing such a great job of diagnosing in my head.
Oftentimes, it ended up being an adjustment not requiring any parts.


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

Zavie said:


> My dealer had one of these a while back:
> 
> Simplicity Signature Pro 1738P
> 
> ...



I think thats a newer model maybe 2012 or newer? this 1390 i have is probably 2002-2004 year


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Rooskie said:


> May I suggest, from bitter personal experience, that you hold off buying anything and follow db130's advice?
> I've all sorts of new parts for various equipment because once I got eyeballs on it, my 'figgered' solution proved not to be the problem I was doing such a great job of diagnosing in my head.
> Oftentimes, it ended up being an adjustment not requiring any parts.


Eventually it will need a new disk anyway, good to have in your shop.
Along with new spare belts.


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

db130 said:


> Can you post the actual model number, the one that starts with 16xxxxxx?
> 
> I found a 1390 model that came with the 342cc engine from the factory: 1694593
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll do that now!

it looks like it just showed me the same manuals i already previously downloaded; a parts diagram and operators manual, no repair manual. the Ops manual doesnt say anything about adjusting the inside friction disk system, maybe its not adjustable? i do see the info to adjust the linkage tension though. maybe this motor did come with the unit although i dont see mention of my particular model number coming with a 342cc 1650 series. some of the other 1390E model numbers do though. the engine just looked to be brand new so it threw me off.


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

my model number:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Have you been to the B&S site and looked up your engine year using model and serial numbers?


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

Zavie said:


> Have you been to the B&S site and looked up your engine year using model and serial numbers?


i cant find anything on the serial number on the engine: "10 0914 YD 90498"


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

i did talk to simplicity on the phone just now. he cant tell me what year my blower was manufactured. he said he looked up the model number from the serial number i gave him "10 0914 YD 90498" and it came back with a B&S model # 21M3140117E1, which is not what the parts manual shows as the original engine model # 21A4140112E1


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Typically on the Briggs the first 2 digits are the year so 2010 and the next 2 are the month so September. September 2010.


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

This man is my Hero! haha


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

The friction disc was worn down pretty good for now I simply tightened up the drive lever linkage which basically puts more pressure on the flywheel friction disc interface which has fixed my reverse problem this will be a temporary fix until I get the new belts I will replace the friction disc in new belts all at one time.


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

I just bought this last night from www.coverandall.com i found a 20% coupon code and got this for 150 shipped (1000D pvc coated material, Blue in color with a Red Logo). added a custom logo to make it look like OEM Simplicity


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You could have got a nice grill cover, wayyy cheaper, especially in off season, to do the same thing .... just sayin ...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This is my snow blowers cover ...


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

oneacer said:


> This is my snow blowers cover ...
> 
> View attachment 171751


I've got an awning it will be stored under, under the new cover. No room in my shed for it


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@trey,

You probably want to place some mothballs in a plastic netted bag, or even a nylon .... Walmart has a box of them in individual perforated bags.

This will hopefully keep the little critters at bay ... That is what worked for me when they were getting in my truck engine compartment ... freakin varmints ...


----------



## treysoucie (Jan 15, 2018)

oneacer said:


> @trey,
> 
> You probably want to place some mothballs in a plastic netted bag, or even a nylon .... Walmart has a box of them in individual perforated bags.
> 
> This will hopefully keep the little critters at bay ... That is what worked for me when they were getting in my truck engine compartment ... freakin varmints ...


ya i already have a riding mower where a squirrel manages to make a nest under the pull starter fins mechanism and caked the whole top with crud


----------



## Stormin67 (Jan 6, 2021)

What is a 1390E worth 13HP snapper


----------

